# AMS Inspectors...



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

so i just got a request to go back and fix some issues i apparently missed on a property i serviced over 3 weeks ago. it was a small unit and i felt we were very thorough, we did not leave a ounce of trash and vacuumed everything. and when i do appliances i soak the inside and outside with foaming degreaser and let them sit the whole time. 

well i just got this call back with pictures showing what i "missed" which some seem valid and alot don't. i mean i vacuum all the windows tracks and wipe them down but i dont go in with a fingernail and scatch for any dirt i can find. i also dont pull every drawer in the house and search behind there, i dont even do that on my own house when i moved in. and for the microwave pictured i know i did know miss that. it appears the inspector rubbed crisco on the door. and on the bottom of the drawers is looks like he spread sawdust around there is finger tracks all over. i dont any about anyone else but when i see sawdust i don't have to rub my hand in it for about a foot until i know its sawdust. 

for pulling the range, okay i missed that but i pull the fridge where food and liquids are more likely to fall behind. i didnt pull the washer and dryer because i only do it when im removing them.

im really pissed off, this just seems like i have to tear apart every house then put it back to together for the cap rate. any one else dealing with this? this is the only time i got hit this hard in over 6 months with ams.

and another thing, i didnt forget the hazards, ive told them i cant remove them


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

more...


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

does any one have any input?


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

the pics do show some issues its true 

but the first time we got a pic back of someone showing the top of the water heater being dirty , i called up and asked about it . an argument ensued , i stopped doing Janis but i did ask for my replacements Phone Number so i could use them in my own home @ a 100 per shot


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Freddie said:


> does any one have any input?






The job they all want SHOULD cost AT LEAST $1000 per house to do a proper job. 
I've been in plenty that would cost a lot more.




Tell em they already got more than what they are paying for and to get lost. 
But thats just me.



Seriously, actively branch out into other work and use P&P for filler. The way contracts shift around you could find yourself with no work with little notice.
As your other lines of work pick up slowly drop P&P. 



You guys that still do P&P I feel for ya, but at the same time I don't see how ya'll hold body and soul together at the bargain grave prices that are paid now days.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Freddie said:


> does any one have any input?


Looks like you dropped the ball. 

Now with that being said, and you saying you've been with them for 6 months. Now you know the expectations, which will help guide you to an informed business decision whether you can make the numbers work or not given the true scope of work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

You will never please them all of the time. These issues are why we do not offer sales cleans. We only offer broom swept condition.

I would not be able to remain calm taking that phone call.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

We assume for every REO property we do, no matter the national, is that we are going to have to go back once to address something. We don't get upset when it happens, we just do it, knowing full well that it will happen on a lot of properties, no matter how good we do. 

We do get upset when we go back, address supposed missed issues, and then get called back a second time for other items.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Wait till they tell you that you need to clean the backside of the range/stove, fridge, Wash/dryer including the vent ductwork AND fill all the nailholes.....

Yep all for a flat fee


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Freddie said:


> does any one have any input?


what state are you in? i am in so cal, and like 4/5 properties i do get inspected. it is the 3rd party inspector usually who does ours because i recieve the fannie mae mailer showing what he scored me on for each property. there is a new foreclosure law that passed in which you can legally get an epa number and take hazards from the property. you have to do it for every single property from now on that have a certain allowable of hazards. they are sending me work orders for the past month to go back and get my allowable hazards which is really annoying. they pay to remove but its super low, look in your area for the free disposal sites. the inspector is annoying i agree, but he doesnt affect your scorecard with them so just fix it and note it for bext time, i can get an excellent 4 from the realtor and the bonus and the inspector rate me a 89 because a decorative vine was growing on the house. good luck!


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

i just looked at your pics, go in with the inspector list, i can email you a copy because they would never pass that lol! i would give my husband a night on the couch if he missed all that stuff. i have them go over everything with fresh eyes because we all make mistakes, but that would def be stuff that you cant get mad about.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Sounds like too much nit-pickin if ya ask me... Ask to call Merry Maids an see what' they bang'em for what you did. Didn't catch what they paid you for your services... dirt in window tracks...come-on man...that's ridiculous. Tell'em you'll go back.. throw dog crap on the floor an let 'em back charge ya for something legtimate...Geez...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Merry Maids is gonna be a minimum of $30 per hour for two people.
Workers don't get paid very well.

And they aint likely to clean most of these nasty bank owned houses out there.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

That looks like the kinds of things Fannie Mae wants cleaned. I have to report that type of stuff all the time because if I don't they expect me to clean it for free, and that ain't happening. 

If you have pics of the microwave clearly showing it to be cleaned when you were done I would send them in and call BS on that and call out the inspector.

I have done this on two properties. One the inspector claimed I needed to clean the inside and outside of a refrigerator and the floor under it. The second he claimed all the baseboards and switch covers were filthy and needed to be cleaned. 

I said I would be glad to do this if the inspector, his supervisor, my clients inspector, and the inspector for the bank would meet me at both properties so he could show me where the hell the refrigerator was because I had never been able to find one in the house in the six months I had been taking care of it and the since the other house had been remodeled with brand new electrical switches and covers installed and all the baseboards had fresh paint on them the week before the inspection I would need him to show me these issues as well so I could correct them. 

I was told not to worry that it was handled and I could forget I had ever received the reports. 

As for the rest, you are just going to have to go back and do them.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I actually never got a phone call or a work order for this at alp. I got a email which I didn't respond to. I already received the broker rated of good which I usually get excellent and they just sent me my invoice for approval so I guess its not a big deal at all. I'll just take in account to check these areas in the future.

I've has broker requests before to go back and do a couple things, I've then sent several emails asking for more clarification and never get a response so I don't perform the work if they can't take the time to clarify it to me. Then eventually weeks later the work order disappears


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> what state are you in? i am in so cal, and like 4/5 properties i do get inspected. it is the 3rd party inspector usually who does ours because i recieve the fannie mae mailer showing what he scored me on for each property. there is a new foreclosure law that passed in which you can legally get an epa number and take hazards from the property. you have to do it for every single property from now on that have a certain allowable of hazards. they are sending me work orders for the past month to go back and get my allowable hazards which is really annoying. they pay to remove but its super low, look in your area for the free disposal sites. the inspector is annoying i agree, but he doesnt affect your scorecard with them so just fix it and note it for bext time, i can get an excellent 4 from the realtor and the bonus and the inspector rate me a 89 because a decorative vine was growing on the house. good luck!


 
Hey Blondie. You are illegally moving and transporting haz mat and are subject to fine by the EPA without an EPA number. Just a heads up on that. AMS is insistant about this, but they do not know CA law and will not stand behind you when you get hit up. 

You are right though, usually it is the third party inspector (we know because we are one), who writes some of these up. Of course, the arguement over wether this is legit is a mess. They want you to pul out all of the drawer and wipe the boxes, and wipe the corners of a dusted deorative step in the cabinetry.....for 100 bucks. They count cubes the way Safeguard does but for 10.00 less than what Safeguard pays. My buddy still does work for them, but I honestly don't know how any of you guys do it. We couldn't make it work.

Blondie, how do you make it work while having workers comp, abiding by state laws, and doing everything they are asking for with their discount?


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Hey Blondie. You are illegally moving and transporting haz mat and are subject to fine by the EPA without an EPA number. Just a heads up on that. AMS is insistant about this, but they do not know CA law and will not stand behind you when you get hit up.
> 
> You are right though, usually it is the third party inspector (we know because we are one), who writes some of these up. Of course, the arguement over wether this is legit is a mess. They want you to pul out all of the drawer and wipe the boxes, and wipe the corners of a dusted deorative step in the cabinetry.....for 100 bucks. They count cubes the way Safeguard does but for 10.00 less than what Safeguard pays. My buddy still does work for them, but I honestly don't know how any of you guys do it. We couldn't make it work.
> 
> Blondie, how do you make it work while having workers comp, abiding by state laws, and doing everything they are asking for with their discount?


yes, the hazard issue is a risky thing, i remove them on the day they go to the hazmat facility, but we get lucky most of the time with cleaning items or paint. we have the flat fee in ca, but we normally get at least 60% of our properties signed off by the realtor so we get that bonus per job which makes it really worth while. we have a sub with our janitorial stuff who does the clean and he is a 1099 contractor, pay him $150 per clean which is a loss to me but hes worth it. i use an outside agency for my 2 hourly guys and myself. they cover all of the workers comp etc. we just write them a check once a month. using the agency gives us health insurance too, i only draw a $100 check a week from them but we avoid 1,000 for insurance coverage. the only way is the bonus to make it, we got like $1900 in bonuses in feb. and tier 1 which is an extra 7% on your check. max out all of our safety hazards, and use that emergency allowable if anything needs done. we are super small though, 2 trucks, 2 trailers and about 17-25 initials a month. we just make it work because we have to, like everyone else we have invested $50,000+ into this business and i couldnt let myself fail.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We developed our own QC procedures years ago for this reason....
It has saved us all this headache....
you can see it here....http://www.aladayllc.com/terms.htm


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

This inspector went all out for his $10-$15


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I have personally seen with my two eyes AMS inspectors sabotaging a property I did. 
I did a HUD initial for them that was a POS, Numerous issues and veggation with over 10 cy of debris to remove as well. 
Because it was the last day I could turn in the order without a hit on my scorecard, I left the vegatation as is to bid for overallowable. Well when we got in that night, I bid the stuff, but what do you THE AMS guy called my phone chewing me out, saying I left debris and didn't touch the veg. and the place was dirty. I was like hell no , I went to the property that same day and when I arrived there was freaking tree trimmings on the ground that HE cut and LEFT. He left scattered papers all in the property and all types of other junk. To top it all of this SOB told my coordinators and upper management that he would call and get nothing but my VM. Not true as well communicated via email and phone several times on the property. AMS inspectors are such liars. They make up stuff.
At another property we did, we cleaned the piss out of it and trimmed the front bushes and lower hanging tree branches touching the house and BBall hoop, but we did not touch the rear bushes which were in a U shape around the rear septic system that was appoc 150-200 LF of bushes. I was bidding that crap. No way am I doing a deep cleaning, trash removal, mowing and trimming for $295. The price use to be $400 Flat. But what do you know the AMS guy QC's the place 2 weeks later and says I didnt cut the grass ....BS, and trim the bushes (back bushes) and left the kitchen dirty. Well Hello...in two weeks there will be foot traffic from the house being for sale.

Got tire of the nit picking and told them the get another sucker willing to work for $295 and get picked apart. At $400 the Profit Margin is better for me when it's just the Wife and I or a Helper and me. because we would be finished in 4-5 hours cleaning the crap out of the joint. Oh wait best one yet......told toilet was dirty and go back and re-clean. Normally a photo would be supplied, however no photo was provided of dirty toilet. I took probably 20 photos of just B/D/A's of the toilet. Still had to go back or AMS would knock my score and reassign it. Too low of pay for alot of F'in work. I was always in the top 100 of nearly 600 HUD Vendors and had always been tier 2. I purely hate the company. Especially the local AMS employee ? inspector who we caught talking crap about my company to the HPIR inspector who happened to be my brother in law !


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> yes, the hazard issue is a risky thing, i remove them on the day they go to the hazmat facility, but we get lucky most of the time with cleaning items or paint. we have the flat fee in ca, but we normally get at least 60% of our properties signed off by the realtor so we get that bonus per job which makes it really worth while. we have a sub with our janitorial stuff who does the clean and he is a 1099 contractor, pay him $150 per clean which is a loss to me but hes worth it. i use an outside agency for my 2 hourly guys and myself. they cover all of the workers comp etc. we just write them a check once a month. using the agency gives us health insurance too, i only draw a $100 check a week from them but we avoid 1,000 for insurance coverage. the only way is the bonus to make it, we got like $1900 in bonuses in feb. and tier 1 which is an extra 7% on your check. max out all of our safety hazards, and use that emergency allowable if anything needs done. we are super small though, 2 trucks, 2 trailers and about 17-25 initials a month. we just make it work because we have to, like everyone else we have invested $50,000+ into this business and i couldnt let myself fail.


Hey Blondie,

Thanks for the response. I appreciate you sharing those details with me. We are in similar areas, and probably have run into each other before. Your statement regarding removing haz mat being "risky" is a little disturbing. With all due respect, doesn't it make you part of the problem if you are willing to do something you know is illegal just to stay in the game while others are not? Not trying to be harsh with you, but that is just what it sounded like.

I am glad you are making it work. I quite frankly even after your numbers have no idea how. The AMS pay is now the lowest in the industry. They pay by volume of trailer only, and they pay 10.00 less per cube than even Safeguard who I would consider the devil of the industry. I know we all need to survive, but there is a tipping point in the industry coming, that will not enable it. I honestly am at the point to where I either change the way things are done, or bust. I can no longer sacrifice my principles knowing I just end up hurting my fellow contractors and hobbling an already incapacitated group of labor in the US that has been exploited and kept ignorant. 
(steps off soap box)


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

that doesnt offend me, i say "risky" because people illegaly dump hazards etc. i however, go to the dtsa website and print out a temporary epa id for each property that is under the allowable, and remove hazards. in order to be paid by FM you have to upload your reciept as well as your temp id#. i also added a pollution endorsement(cant remember term) in order to cover liability for any spills accidents on one of the vehicles, even though it is not required. ams will send a licensed vendor out for jobs over the allowable of hhw, as long as you tell your coordinator. they may be low pricing, and yes sometimes i feel degraded like the work we do is to good for their pricing, but inbecomes worth it when i leave a dear realtor letter and recieve a call for broker/investor work. to each their own, i dont get mad at all the people doing sub par work, because they are creating QC, backchargesand ways for the natuonals to figure out how to take money from all contractors. i will never stop being thankful for the work we do get, maximizing to make the job profitable, doing the absolute best job i can do so my work doesnt reflect poorly on me as a person, and being as fair as possible to the people who work with me. if i think about all the cut throatness in this industry i would have no energy left. keep my perspective positive.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

What is this dear Realtor letter you talk about?


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Freddie said:


> What is this dear Realtor letter you talk about?


thats just what i call it, its just a letter i leave at all initials. i use a before/after of a landscape. it basically says we strive for "excellent" rating and to contact me for any concerns or feedback. this intercepts the realtor from a failed bso to client 90% of time and if they like the quality they will request you again or refer you for other projects. it is just an open line of communication with a very important part of our job, the realtor sign off  i will upload a copy, it easy takes 10 minutes to make and resize photos on microsoft word.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> thats just what i call it, its just a letter i leave at all initials. i use a before/after of a landscape. it basically says we strive for "excellent" rating and to contact me for any concerns or feedback. this intercepts the realtor from a failed bso to client 90% of time and if they like the quality they will request you again or refer you for other projects. it is just an open line of communication with a very important part of our job, the realtor sign off  i will upload a copy, it easy takes 10 minutes to make and resize photos on microsoft word.


That's a really excellent idea. I always call the broker but sometimes can't get a hold of them or they have someone else to the signoff. I would appreciate if you could upload it I think it would help alot 

Thanks


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> that doesnt offend me, i say "risky" because people illegaly dump hazards etc. i however, go to the dtsa website and print out a temporary epa id for each property that is under the allowable, and remove hazards. in order to be paid by FM you have to upload your reciept as well as your temp id#. i also added a pollution endorsement(cant remember term) in order to cover liability for any spills accidents on one of the vehicles, even though it is not required. ams will send a licensed vendor out for jobs over the allowable of hhw, as long as you tell your coordinator. they may be low pricing, and yes sometimes i feel degraded like the work we do is to good for their pricing, but inbecomes worth it when i leave a dear realtor letter and recieve a call for broker/investor work. to each their own, i dont get mad at all the people doing sub par work, because they are creating QC, backchargesand ways for the natuonals to figure out how to take money from all contractors. i will never stop being thankful for the work we do get, maximizing to make the job profitable, doing the absolute best job i can do so my work doesnt reflect poorly on me as a person, and being as fair as possible to the people who work with me. if i think about all the cut throatness in this industry i would have no energy left. keep my perspective positive.


Hey Blondie. I feel you on that. Cut throat tactics are not cool. However, peopel could have legitimate gripes with your procedures. FNMA through AMS in no way requires receipts, or EPA numbers. In addition, they pay you 4.00 a gallon for any and all haz mat to be removed minus 20%. So make that 3.20 a gallon. I am very familiar with them in California. They do not send licenced vendors to properties to remove haz mat. There is nothing in place to suggest this. 

Your willingness to do this, makes them think it is ok. It isn't. Backcharging and feeding boots on the ground less than 30% of what is allocated towards the asset is going to bit everyone in the bum who is willing to do it. Blondie, I hope you wake up before that. 

There IS a point at which you can stop being thankful for the work you get. And that is when you can't do it for what they want to pay you. You sub based? Employee based? I can almost guarantee you that you are exposed ina way you do not realize because of your willingness to compromise.

So just a heads up. Not trying to be too preachy. We have all been there.


----------

